# أسباب تؤدي الى احتراق الضواغط في منظومات التبريد والتكييف



## sasadanger (5 أغسطس 2010)

أسباب تؤدي الى احتراق الضواغط في منظومات التبريد والتكييف
​م/محمود عبد الحميد

ترجع غالبية الأسباب التي تعمل على  احتراق  محركات ضواغط التبريدوالتكييف إلى الأسباب العشرة التالية:
1ــ الفقد نتيجة تسرب مركب  التبريد  (leakage) مما يعمل على تشغيل الضاغط بدون تبريده من مركب  التبريد  الراجع إلىالضاغط.
2ــ فقد جزء من العزل الكهربائي للملفات (mis-installation) مما يعجلاحتراق الملفات لاحقا.
3ــ فقد او انخفاض مستوى زيت  التبريد  وهى من المهماتالرئيسية لفني التشغيل.
4ــ مشاكل خاصة بالمنبع الرئيسي للطاقة (power Supply) ويشمل:
- ارتفاع او انخفاض الفولتية
- عدم توازن الفولتية (voltage Unbalance) حيث يسبب 3.5 % عدم توازن فى الفولت الى25 % ارتفاع في درجة حرارةالمحرك.
- تفريغ البرق(lightening) ذو الفولتية العالية جدا بخطوط توزيعالكهرباء والأبراج الكهربائية حيث ينتج فولتية عالية (surge Voltages) تسبب احتراقملفات المحرك.
- 5غمر الضاغط بسائل مركب  التبريد  (ref. Flooding)مما يؤدى إلىأثار سيئة على عملية التزييت للضاغط.
6 -التصميم السيئ لنظام وحدة  التبريد  (وتشمل تصميم أنابيب التبريد- طرق تركيب الوحدة الداخلية والخارجية الخ….).
- 7التحميص القليل لمركب  التبريد  (low Superheat) مما يؤدى إلى ارتفاع درجة حرارةالمحرك.
- 8التشغيل تحت ظروف غير عادية للضغط ودرجة الحرارة .
- 9تجمد ملفالتبريد (coil Freeze Up) وذلك بسبب عدم إجراء الصيانة الدورية.
- 10التشغيلوالتوقف مدد قصيرة جدا (short Cycling) والذي يسبب ارتفاع درجة حرارة الملفات ويؤدىأخيرا لاحتراقها.

المصدر: ملتقى البحاره فى الوطن العربى​



​


----------



## shark1999 (2 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا يا استاذ يا كبير


----------



## تامربهجت (26 سبتمبر 2010)

ممتاز ومشكور اخى الكريم
ولاكن اليس باب التكييف انسب لهذا الموضوع


----------



## ahmed malik (28 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## msorabi (21 يونيو 2013)

Thanks


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (22 يونيو 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## معين المشرعي (21 يوليو 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmedselim2013 (22 يوليو 2013)

تسلم


----------

